# Saturday Night Camping trip



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

A few of us are headed out to Ft. McCrae Saturday afternoon if anyone is interested. We would love some company!!!!!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Lord willing and the creek dont rise we will allready be there!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure bamasam will be there this weekend. I was planning on going but was just notified one of my Mom's best friends just died out of the blue. Mom was going to spend the weekend with them while I was camping. So I will have to see how she's taking it before I will know if I am coming or not.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Man,

Sorry to hear about you Mother's loss. Bama Sam when will you be showing up out there? We should be there later Saturday afternoon


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I will probably set up camp then go fish the tournament then back that evening. Give me a shout on 68


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Will do!!!! Which Tournament?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic184556-2-1.aspx

followed by a fish fry Sunday at Shoreline :grouphug


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

> *bamasam (9/18/2008)*I will probably set up camp then go fish the tournament then back that evening. Give me a shout on 68


Good luck Sam!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a GO......We will be headed that way at around 4 this afternon. Is anyone else going to try and make it out?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well we went, and had a GREAT time. We got to meet and hang out with BamaSam. Sam we had a great time and really enjoyed hangin' out with you (thanks for the cofee). We explored the Fort. We fished. I even got drunk enough to eat a hard head catfish.:sick

Obviously not one of my finest moments. Great time had by all and can't wait to do it again!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

How was the fishing? It was incredible the week before.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sam and his son killed the Redfish. We could only manage Catfish and Skippies.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

did you cook that cat before you tried to eat it?:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL.........I wasn't that drunk! We held it over the fire for about 15 minutes. Still didn't help it all that much:sick


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great meeting you also Brad! If I had known you wanted to grill a fish that bad you could have had one of the reds I caught. I hope Donna didnt get too wired from my coffee. For those of you that didnt come out the slot reds were eating anything you could throw at them on the jetties. Long story but Alex let his rod down for a minute and a nice red took it in the water, I told him lets see if we can catch a fish with a rod attached and first cast BAMM and I reel in a nice red with Alexs rod still attached.... once in a lifetime catch!

Cant wait till the campout on the 11th and hope to see alot more folks join us!!:grouphug


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL!!!! Dawna was pretty wired. Either the Cofee or that horrible ride back to Woodlawn. We got our tails kicked in going back across the Bay. Had a great time and can't wait till the 11th. We will be there for sure!!!!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sounds like you guys had a blast. good deal on getting your rig back. the reds were biting good the week before also, hope they are still there in october.:letsdrinkmaybe with some doormats.:toast


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I was hoping to drag up a flattie for the tournament but couldnt get past the reds. I guess if it was a redfish tournament I would have caught everything else :banghead

We trolled inside the pass on the way back to shoreline and it wasnt that bad except for some big slow rollers coming through.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

> *bamasam (9/23/2008)* For those of you that didnt come out the slot reds were eating anything you could throw at them on the jetties. Long story but Alex let his rod down for a minute and a nice red took it in the water, I told him lets see if we can catch a fish with a rod attached and first cast BAMM and I reel in a nice red with Alexs rod still attached.... once in a lifetime catch!
> 
> Cant wait till the campout on the 11th and hope to see alot more folks join us!!:grouphug


Nice job on tthe retreival of the rod and fish Sam. Sorry I didn't make it, gonna miss ya on the next trip too. Stay safe!


----------

